# steam problem



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

Don't run into a lot of steam boilers, so I want to check if on right track. Boiler kept shutting down and owner needed to fill manualy. Boiler has hoffman 47 auto fill, and safeguard electronic low water cut-off. Hoffman valve is working and refills properly. problem seems to be that water level drops out low-water cut off before it drops enough for hoffman valve to call for water. exsisting system been in operation for years. as far as i can tell, there is no adjustment for hoffman valve water level. leads me to belive that the problem is in the low-water cut off. I just don't want to start replacing parts. P.S. don't kill me but i jumped out low water cut off and system has been working. Problem being that the boiler is in the basement of a commercial retail space, that is only open 9-5 mon thru sat, and the boiler supplies heat for 3 apt's upstairs.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Is the low water cut off just doing its job?

Is the feeder filling to slowly, unable to keep up with the massive leak under the slab, in the return?

Better get back there pronto and put that lwco back together:yes:. Like today. Cut the lock if you have too.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Still sounds like a fill valve problem to me, If he has to manually fill it. How often does it need to be filled?


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Does the auto fill get power from the lwco, and if so is it filling off of time, gallons or just enough to satisfy the low water cut off, is there a timer to allow return/condensate to come back.. Maybe a main vent has failed and is stuck closed.. Partially plugged return. How big is this boiler, how old? I think we are missing some info here.. A properly sized boiler and steam piping should only be *using* a few gallons of water a season unless there's a leak somewhere, meaning the boiler should get most of the water back in condensate form.
I say go back there, hook back up the safety device that your liable for bypassing. Manually "over" fill the boiler above the lwco by as much as you can within reason, 2-5" above what in needs for minimum operation. And if you get called back after that I think you might need to find the leak, most likely the return under the floor as was already mentioned..


----------



## Lmp (Oct 17, 2011)

Go back and reconnect lwco and fill system to its proper level and mark glass gauge Shut water to lwco and run boiler while watching gauge if level drops you have a leak on the return line


----------



## bikefitter0 (Nov 22, 2011)

when you go back to check the wirring, check water level. if its not visible shut it off go have breakfest and do another small job . come back and fill by hand real slow or you will crack the boiler. i think you have compatability problem between feeder and lwco, and a leak in your return line. find a couple of unions and breakem apart fill with water and see if it drops.


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

I would check the switching action in the lwco....something doesn't seem right there.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Sounds like water isn't getting back to the boiler. Could be a broken vent or a clogged return as stated in a previous post.
What does the sight glass look like when the low water cut off is activated is it empty?


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

No return under slab. leak must be small in building somewhere on supply. owner would need to refill manualy about once a week. gauge glass shows water level even with line on auto fill. problem is when I drain boiler from drain valve. lwco cuts in when I drop about 1/2" on gauge glass. auto fill won't start filling untill I drain about another 1/2". then it brings the level back to normal. I'm thinking that the leak is on supply and only leaks steam when under pressure. when lwco drops out, it won't make anymore steam to lower water level enough for auto fill to activate. that is why I felt comfortable jumping out lwco. I know the autofill is working.


----------



## bikefitter0 (Nov 22, 2011)

gladerunner. its wensday any progress on your problem, curious


----------



## Golddog111 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lmp said:


> Go back and reconnect lwco and fill system to its proper level and mark glass gauge Shut water to lwco and run boiler while watching gauge if level drops you have a leak on the return line


Bingo


----------



## bikefitter0 (Nov 22, 2011)

Were not playing bingo. He said no under ground return's. But he also never told us the out come


----------



## Lmp (Oct 17, 2011)

bikefitter0 said:


> Were not playing bingo. He said no under ground return's. But he also never told us the out come


Bingo!!!


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry for not posting. I have stopped back twice, and blew down the autofill. everything was still working ok. Plan on replacing the LWCO this week to see if it helps


----------

